# Historic wood pen



## Jjartwood (Jul 5, 2012)

This was made using a piece of historic wood from exotics,
It's the Washington chestnut dyed cordovan and put on a Cambridge FP
kit


----------



## Lucky2 (Jul 5, 2012)

It's a great looking pen.
Len


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 5, 2012)

THAT is almost exactly the first thing I though of the first time I was told high end fountain pens could be made at home. Right on, dude! Been waiting to see something fitting this description for a while now.


----------



## Tom T (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow and wow.  Great work.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 5, 2012)

That's a beauty!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## robutacion (Jul 5, 2012)

Jjartwood said:


> This was made using a piece of historic wood from exotics,
> It's the Washington chestnut dyed cordovan and put on a Cambridge FP
> kit



Well, if someone has read my previous post at another thread, would probably thing that "I got up today on the wrong side of the bed" hahahahah, and that would not be correct however, I was "critical" on my last post and will be on this one too, and please, do not be offended by my bluntness/directness as this is how I am.

I like to believe that, I give positive criticism based upon, my own experience and knowledge of the issues in question, otherwise I shut my mouth...!:smile-big:

My point of criticism on this thread, is not due to the quality of the workmanship and finishing abilities you have demonstrate not only with this pen but with many others however, I don't particularly like the idea of using anything that would, in one way or the other, hide/obstruct/change the exact characteristics of a piece of wood with such historical significance, such as the Washington Chestnut tree...!

The idea in my view, of show-casing an antique piece of wood, is to do it in such way that, all or at least the vast majority of the original characteristics are preserved, true colour is crucial and staining it, even if slightly, is spoiling its authenticity...!

Is that, the true colour of the Washington Walnut tree...??? no, is not...!

Your staining colour choice and execution are perfect in my view but, and as a matter of "principle", I believe that, what you have done, is not right...!

Again, this is my opinion and view, on the use of historical or wood of great significance...!

No offence is intended...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful Pen. Excellent fit and finish.

I would not have embellished a historical piece of timber like this, UNLESS the customer had an 8 inch thick wallet.....But that's just me.

Wonderful look!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jul 5, 2012)

I will have to join in the others and say that is a gorgeous pen, but the natural color should be kept for historical wood. I'm not sure, but when I purchased mine, there was some signing I had to do to keep it authentic.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Buzzzz4 said:


> I will have to join in the others and say that is a gorgeous pen, but the natural color should be kept for historical wood. I'm not sure, but when I purchased mine, there was some signing I had to do to keep it authentic.


 

If I had a piece of this wood, I'd be tempted to carve a "GW hearts MW" in the finished blank..... I have a verified document testifying that George Washington touched the wood.....JUST THINK of the interest it would generate by the suggestion that Martha touched some wood, also:biggrin:


----------



## robutacion (Jul 6, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Buzzzz4 said:
> 
> 
> > I will have to join in the others and say that is a gorgeous pen, but the natural color should be kept for historical wood. I'm not sure, but when I purchased mine, there was some signing I had to do to keep it authentic.
> ...



Hahahahah, in a world of computers and printers, the issue of common "Authenticity Certificates", are as valid and significant as the paper tissues that I blow my nose with...! So, your story could "stick" as much as any...!

Certified, registered and verified "Authenticity Certificates" are a very different issue, some googling will clarify that...!

Good luck though...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree to some point,But no matter how many papers you have saying what something is 
if it is not attractive it will sit in a corner and get dusted off at certain intervals.
I build my pens to be both attractive and used ( or I try to anyway ) weather it is unfinished or finished it is STILL historical wood. This is not my first pen using this material,and without some eye appeal it will sit in the showcase,the people spending this kind of money for these pens are not Historians,They are Executives that want something that will impress and can be taken out and noticed.
I am sure that it will draw more attention this way and that is what it deserves
ATTENTION. I have yet to hear anyone saying I want to spend a ton of money for the plain one,by the way what is it made from?
I do appreciate your observations and suggestions,but this pen was built to sell and 
I would bet that Any item built with this wood of any appreciable size and value
will not be left unadorned
This is NOT the last piece of chestnut from that tree, And long after the story is lost
I'm hoping that this will still be a beautiful pen that will be taken care of.
Thank you for your kind comments and especially for looking at my work
Regards
Mark


----------



## robutacion (Jul 6, 2012)

Jjartwood said:


> I agree to some point,But no matter how many papers you have saying what something is
> if it is not attractive it will sit in a corner and get dusted off at certain intervals.
> I build my pens to be both attractive and used ( or I try to anyway ) weather it is unfinished or finished it is STILL historical wood. This is not my first pen using this material,and without some eye appeal it will sit in the showcase,the people spending this kind of money for these pens are not Historians,They are Executives that want something that will impress and can be taken out and noticed.
> I am sure that it will draw more attention this way and that is what it deserves
> ...



Hi Mark,

Yes, you have a valid point and in the end of the day, is your wood, you do with it, what you feel like and is no one business however, people here are making pens for all sorts of reasons, primarily for sale some as a business, other as a hobby to recover costs to keep turning, and that is just the way it is, and I see absolutely no problems with it.

My comments were not based on the fact, if you make pens for sale, as gifts (as they most endup at), or for yourself.  My opinion was based on my base perceptions of what Historical or significant wood is, and how "I" would deal with it.

What would bring more money/profit from this blank, is debatable depending of what one's interests are, in this area.  Pen collectors, historical Preservation Society, George Washington's collectables, Historical wood collectors, certified wood collectors, collectors of pens made by historical woods, collectors of unusual and quality hand made pens, someone that likes to buy and use working Instruments that are of great beauty, the common Jow-blow with lots of money but little brain that, buys anything he sees and that he likes, and someone with good taste and some spending cash in the pocket, plus a few other that I can't think of, at the moment.

The point is, from the moment you purchase such blank(s), they are your property and is up to you what you do with them.  If you thing that, this way you get more return for your money and work, that's OK by me.  Would the blanks as is, have any value to a "specific" pen collector...? I doubt...!

And that is where we, as a public forum and community, have different opinions about what is shown to us, that is also a right anyone here have so, there is absolutely no intent of undermining or undervalue what you've done as in the end, is just an honest opinion...!

I hope that you get the $'s you envisage, for that nice pen...!

Good luck.

Cheers
George


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 6, 2012)

*I did get up on the wrong side of the bed today!!!!!*

Ok Robutacion,
I did check out your sight and saw no pens,do you not make them or do you just make the accessories for chips and dip.
Bashing my pen design choice is bad enough (although at last count I think my designs are liked by 26 clients in Europe 4 clients in England as well as the 
Governor and his staff in Massachusetts) But that you showed so little taste 
in going after the Elephant pen Shame on you!
Is the view good from the cheap seats? That is a nice pen built by a man who 
by any standard seems to be a nice person as a gift for a nice person who did something nice for them.
Cutting wood into little pieces does not make you a pen design critic,
BUILD A PEN and post it,than your opinion will carry some weight 
Stop being such an angry man. sell some bowls and buy a friend if need be 
It is your right to express your opinion until it's accuracy falls into question as it has.
It is also my right to express my opinion and that opinion is that maybe
a real pen makers work is more than a covering for a pen kit.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## blinkers (Jul 7, 2012)

*Great Job*

Sometimes a piece of wood becomes valuable because of its history such as "from a barn that my dad an I built" or "from the swing set in the back yard that my kids used". You have found a way to preserve a significant piece of history. Great Job!

Pens With History


----------



## robutacion (Jul 7, 2012)

*Breath in breath out...!*

Geezz...! Mark, who is the "angry man" here...!

Coming after me and being smart/jokes, won't take you anywhere with me mate, you seem to be a little confused on a lot of stuff and certainly on what I said about your pen...!  I did no do such a thing as "bashing your pen design" using your own words...!

I said:
_"My point of criticism on this thread, is not due to the quality of the workmanship and finishing abilities you have demonstrate not only with this pen but with many others however, I don't particularly like the idea of using anything that would, in one way or the other, hide/obstruct/change the exact characteristics of a piece of wood with such historical significance, such as the Washington Chestnut tree...!

The idea in my view, of show-casing an antique piece of wood, is to do it in such way that, all or at least the vast majority of the original characteristics are preserved, true colour is crucial and staining it, even if slightly, is spoiling its authenticity...!

Is that, the true colour of the Washington Walnut tree...??? no, is not...!

Your staining colour choice and execution are perfect in my view but, and as a matter of "principle", I believe that, what you have done, is not right...!"_

So, what part of my statement, you didn't understand...??? and what have your designs have to do with my post(s)...??? 

I'm glad that you have so many people that like your pens (designs) but using my opinion on someone else's post, that is a low shot, and you know that...!

Is a shame that you have not taken the time to do your home work before you come up here and tell lost of rubbish about what you thing I am, and do.  Basing all your information on my eBay store principle and listed items, only shows that you don't have the decency to do your home work before you open your mouth...!

Why don't you spend a little time cooling down with a cup of coffee (after all you said that, you got up in the wrong side of the bed, today...!) and have a closer look at many of the pens that are made from the woods I sell and showing on the listing pics.  Do yourself a favour and look under my profile for all my threads and have a good look and them tell me what you found, please...!

You took far too serious my observation about, you staining the historical piece of wood, and you may have not notice or don't want to, others did also suggest that wouldn't be something they would do, I certainly wouldn't but YOU DID so, live with it, what is the big deal...!

Some years ago and while I was still a member of the Australian wood-turners forum, twice I was selected to judge a pen competition, there was a reason for that, and that certainly was not good looks...!

There is a risk of being impartial and direct, giving honest and constructive criticism to forums like this, seen as something negative and devaluing by folks like you that, are not prepared to respect others opinions and that make their own interpretations of what was said, that doesn't help you much here nor anywhere...!

I'm done with the issue so, no point in playing pin-pong...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## StephenM (Jul 7, 2012)

Jjartwood said:


> Ok Robutacion,
> 
> BUILD A PEN and post it,than your opinion will carry some weight
> Stop being such an angry man. sell some bowls and buy a friend if need be




If you can't take a little critique on your work, you probably shouldn't post anything on here.  This isn't a rah-rah cheering section, it's a place to learn, grow, and progress as artists, craftsmen or simply hobbyists.

Lashing out at someone personally because you didn't like the review they gave you won't win you any friends or score you any points.  If you want to have a bunch of yes-men tell you how great you are, hire some.  If you want informed, valuable opinions from craftsman with years of experience, then be polite and take what they say to heart.   You may also want to learn the difference between someone giving their opinion and "bashing your pen design choice".


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 7, 2012)

*critique vs opinion,more than spelling*

having my pens critiqued is not my issue,is there an issue with the workmanship? Maybe so,and thats an issue for the viewer to decide,
If I am not comfortable with the way a piece looks but the workmanship is solid
than my opinion is just that My opinion,If there is a flaw in execution and I can offer a  process that will improve the outcome,  that is  offering is a critique
When opinion is pressed and guised as critique,wether intentional or not than 
it's bashing.
Delivery of critique is just as important as critique the itself.
I am do admit that I am very passionate and protective of my pens and that is my demon to deal with. 
If I do offer alternatives in appearance than I have to consider wether or not
my opinion is of any constructive value at this point.
If you do not take a neg. critique to heart,than have you really put all you can into your work.
Lets stay friends and agree to disagree
Mark


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 7, 2012)

Either way it's a beautiful piece of work and remembering that a lot of tone and inflection is lost in text, leading to misunderstanding goes a long way here.


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 8, 2012)

To all involved I have apologized to George for being disrespectful to him and his work,
 He will be posting that apology on this sight and he should.
 I would extend that apology to all of you also 
 Thank you
 Mark


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jul 8, 2012)

Heated arguement started by the wonderful fact that words on a page can not be read exactly like the author intended them but ended with an apology...great to see this instead of 20 pages of rude comments back and forth!  Thanks for handling this the right way, guys!

Ps-great looking pen, whatever color we all think it should be!


----------



## robutacion (Jul 8, 2012)

Jjartwood said:


> To all involved I have apologized to George for being disrespectful to him and his work,
> He will be posting that apology on this sight and he should.
> I would extend that apology to all of you also
> Thank you
> Mark



Yes Mark, I did accept your apology and as you suggested, here is the apology message you sent me this morning;

"_  apologies
George,
Please accept my apology for being such an ass,I read the opening line on your critique and took it as a death match challenge before reading the rest.
More than that I especially want to apologize for insulting your work
the truth be told I thought it was exceptional.(in itself that should have been a tip off that this isn't your first rodeo).
I choose this format because I want to be sure to get it to you,
( I'm truly not trying to avoid a public apology I wouldn't know where to post it) I was quite disrespectful in a public forum so please feel free to post this apology where you feel it might be seen
Mark_"

I appreciate, you have been man enough to look and think a little hard into the situation and accept that you over reacted for no valid reason making say thinks that you shouldn't have however, everyone has the right to make mistakes and I hope you learn something from this one.

Glad that is all sorted, all big problems started small and tend to get out of hand quite quickly, when in reality, the amount of time and energy spend this way is nothing short of "draining". We only have to look around us, to realise how irrelevant these sort of arguments are, compared with the "real" issue of everyday's life, just not worth to take that road...!

Lets make sawdust, and enjoy what we do...!

Cheers
George


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Mark,

That is one beautiful pen. It is just perfect and your artistry is evident in it!


----------

